# "Service Engine Soon" Light



## rockinIT (Aug 23, 2005)

How do you turn that "Service Engine Soon" light off? It's not blinking. It's just a steady light. Can anyone help? Or should I take it to a place to get the obd scan? If I do, does anyone have a hook-up? I took it to the dealer and they want to charge $98 probably just to fix a $5 thing. Help!


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

rockinIT said:


> How do you turn that "Service Engine Soon" light off? It's not blinking. It's just a steady light. Can anyone help? Or should I take it to a place to get the obd scan? If I do, does anyone have a hook-up? I took it to the dealer and they want to charge $98 probably just to fix a $5 thing. Help!


Take it to autozone or any place like that, most will read your codes for free. Report back here what the code was and someone should be able to help. 

I think all the dealerships do is hook in a Consult reader for CEL's, and charge you 100 bucks for such a simple thing.

Is the car running any differently?


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

If you live close to, or know of an AutoZone near you, they will hook up one of those code readers and tell you what code you are getting. All you have to do is go to the desk and someone will grab it and go out to your car with it. They will do this free of charge. Then write that code down and search here or another sentra forum and you may find the matching code and what is going wrong.


----------



## rockinIT (Aug 23, 2005)

ok. thanks... ill get back to the forums once i get that code


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

what year car do you have? depending on the year, you can pull the code yourself. see the general reference sticky in the qr25de engine section i wrote...it has information on how to pull, read and clear a code all on your own.


----------



## rockinIT (Aug 23, 2005)

Zac said:


> what year car do you have? depending on the year, you can pull the code yourself. see the general reference sticky in the qr25de engine section i wrote...it has information on how to pull, read and clear a code all on your own.


2003 sentra gxe


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

Actualy, last time I had a code pulled at autozone, I didn't have to go look it up on my own, they told me what it was right then and there.


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

PoppinJ said:


> Actualy, last time I had a code pulled at autozone, I didn't have to go look it up on my own, they told me what it was right then and there.


There code readers give generic codes with the associated numbers. These are not manufacturer specific. It's best to get the number the ECU is throwing and then figure it out.


----------



## rockinIT (Aug 23, 2005)

ok im laggin. i still havnt gone to autozone. but i did call. and they said that they have the machine to do it. but they dont do it there. they said they loan it out with like a $180 security deposit. then when u return it, they give back the money. 

my brother also found this thing on the net where u can figure the code out urself. by pressing and releasing the accelerator a few times. theres like a light that flashes and you have to count the number of flashes to figure out the code. do u guys think thats legit?


----------



## ALSET (Aug 18, 2005)

It doesnt have around 82K on it yet does it?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=84067
i do not know if it works for your car or not.


----------



## limpert (Mar 8, 2005)

Hey guys i have the same problem on my 02 se-R (not spec) and i counted the code and what i got is 

0031

how do i figure out what this means?

edit: my bad i figured it out here http://forums.thevboard.com/viewtopic.php?t=24691

P0031 O2 Sensor Heater

now wtf does it mean and how do i fix it?!?!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

limpert said:


> Hey guys i have the same problem on my 02 se-R (not spec) and i counted the code and what i got is
> 
> 0031
> 
> ...


 Search. you'll find out.


----------



## limpert (Mar 8, 2005)

Flying V said:


> Search. you'll find out.


so its the O2 sensor on my header right?

Im running a stock header so what i think im going to do is get an aftermarket header installed and then reset my CES light... does that sound correct?


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

I thought you said 02 sensor heater, not header, that was the problem. If you dont have a header, then that is not the problem. the heater warms up the sensor to operate correctly either using exhaust gasses or having resistance in a circuit. If the sensor is too hot or too cold it wont function right.


----------



## limpert (Mar 8, 2005)

Sorority Demon said:


> I thought you said 02 sensor heater, not header, that was the problem. If you dont have a header, then that is not the problem. the heater warms up the sensor to operate correctly either using exhaust gasses or having resistance in a circuit. If the sensor is too hot or too cold it wont function right.


im a dumbass... figured it out it was too much resistance in a circuit... :givebeer:


----------

